# Ret'd from SSR - 1st Time - Very Nice!



## AnnaS (Aug 18, 2012)

I just got back Monday from Saratoga Spring Resort.  It was a last minute trip.  I went with my daughter and her friend. I did not do any parks.  Enjoyed the resort/pool each day and each night I chose a different resort/location to go to - DTD, Boardwalk, POR and BLT.  We also did not have a car.

I was overwhelmed with the size of the resort at first but I really liked it and nothing is too far from anything one might look for, bus stop, pool, DTD, etc.  

I am not an owner here but would not hesitate or be disappointed if we have to stay here.  Give it a try if anyone is thinking about it!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Aug 18, 2012)

What section were you in?  How were the views from your unit?  One or two bedroom unit?  I have an ongoing search going with RCI for a 2 bed unit for Nov/Dec 2013 as we are taking our grandkids (will be 12 & 14 then).


----------



## littlestar (Aug 18, 2012)

I love staying at Disney's Saratoga and Old Key West.  I like the peacefulness of those two resorts.  

I like to take walks and Saratoga is a peaceful resort to just walk around and clear your mind.  My favorite section is Grandstand - not too far from the main pool/mercantile but yet off to itself, too.  Grandstand has a nice quiet pool with water play area for the kids.

Since they added the new Paddocks feature pool, I don't think there is any section that I would hesitate to stay in, though.  Even Carousel wouldn't be that bad of a walk to the Paddocks pool.  Here's a map of Saratoga Springs:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/saratoga.htm


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 18, 2012)

kjsgrammy said:


> What section were you in?  How were the views from your unit?  One or two bedroom unit?  I have an ongoing search going with RCI for a 2 bed unit for Nov/Dec 2013 as we are taking our grandkids (will be 12 & 14 then).



We had a studio in the Spring section - walked right over to bus stop, pool and Artist Palette.  4432 (4th Floor).  We could see to the left top of Cirque DeSolei (sp?) and to the right we saw the fireworks (Epcot?)


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 19, 2012)

Glad you liked my favorite DVC Resort.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 19, 2012)

kjsgrammy said:


> What section were you in?  How were the views from your unit?  One or two bedroom unit?  I have an ongoing search going with RCI for a 2 bed unit for Nov/Dec 2013 as we are taking our grandkids (will be 12 & 14 then).



We own at SSR, my boys (11/16) love it. We prefer the Congress Park section, easy walk to DTD. Usually get some sort of DTD view or of the CP pool with a 2br.


----------

